
How PCs were advertised in the 1990s - webdwarf
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-pcs-were-advertised-in-the-1990s-cdaee59f2555#.dzsji3md9
======
jedberg
I remember almost every one of these ads.

That thing that I remember most is that the ads were aimed at "nerds" and not
consumers, so the specs were always front and center. Everyone was really
excited when the 486 first came out or the _Pentium_. Or that there was more
RAM or a bigger disk.

Nowadays I'm not even sure which Intel chip is the newest or fastest, nor do I
care all that much.

